# camp ground etique



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to post this ,, and i know some will get hurt by it ,, but it is my opinion 
Whatever happend to teaching u'r kids about not going thru other's CG sights ,, we were in FL last week ,, and i had my stinkyslinky ran over by a kid on a bike ,, and also the damn kids hung around our sight like we were the ice cream man ,, now i am gonna say something most will not like ,, but who cares it is agian my opinion ,, but i hate kids that are not told by their parents of how they should behave in a CG ,, is this rving world getting so much outta hand that the parents don't care and let the kids run amuck ??? I for one will soon be looking for more "adult " camping ,, i would think that parents today would be more into knowing where their kids are and what they are doing ,, but the way i see it ,, that is not the case ,, they let them run free and do what they want ,, and when u confront the parent (which i have done ) they say "well it was not our kids ,, or no way mine did that " and so on ,, IMO i think that is what is wrong with the kids today ,, "no parent guidence" i was raised by the belt ,, and so were my kids ,, even today i can bring anyone of them to their knees with a threat ,, and they are adults ,, i think kids now don't have the fear of the parents like they used to ,, but agian JMO ,,


----------



## RanCarr (Jul 27, 2012)

I too have seen parents leave their kids run wild in the CGs while they sat and visited and ate and talked.... no one paying the least bit of attention to the children.  You can't raise kids "by the belt" with violence and fear anymore.  You'd be arrested for child abuse.  

We favor the COE CGs where there isn't much for children to do so they're not a problem, there are few there and we snow-bird in senior only CGs.  

You threaten your adult children?  If my parents ever threatened me (both are now deceased) they would never have seen me or my son again.


----------



## ejdixon (Jul 27, 2012)

Kids will be kids, IMO. Yes, it's true that there are some parents that camp out there that seem that they don't care about what their kids do while they're camping, but I really wouldn't generalize that they all don't. No matter how much you'd tell them not to do something, sometimes, they end up still doing it. In fact, there are some kids that the more you tell them "NO", the more they do it. Try talking to the parents and nicely ask them if they can remind their kids about these things, or limit yourself to just stay in strictly adults-only campgrounds to avoid them altogether.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 27, 2012)

Rod - it's not just campgrounds - it's everywhere.  Kids will do what they were raised to do and if their parents didn't give a damn and teach them right. the kids will be little disrespectful juvenile delinquents.  And heaven help you if you get upset and raise your voice at them.  Mom (and Dad, if he's around) will jump down your throat for yelling at their little "angel."  

Rant over!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree ,, Jim on the kids being raised the way they are ,, and i am gonna let what i said go ,, since i seem to have stirred the pot a bit ,, but as i said ,, my kids are still fearfull of me ,, when the wife can't control them ,, then they know they are in big trouble if they have to face me ,, and yes ,, i have faced a few parents this last week ,, but i don't back down from anyone ,, i will go toe to toe with even the bigest guy ,,  and Jim u have seen me ,, but i can hold my own ,, i have done it many times back in my bar hopping days ,, i am not scared of any man ,, and i don't use a gun to settle anything ,, i will go skin on skin with them ,, ok now as u said ,, Jim 
Rant over !!!!
and so is this thread ,, i am done


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

well i gotta post also on this ,, since i am the one that started it ,, yes 730 and tnarvs are the same person ,, and i see that since tnarvs is a junoir member ,, i got shot down by RanCarr ,, but thats ok ,, since he seen me as a junior member ,, but who cares as i said i am done with this post ,, i just pointed out what happend to me ,, and the way i do stuff ,, and well enough is enough ,, and btw ,, u all might think that tnarvs is a screen name after my business ,, but it is not ,, it is completly far from it ,, but it kinda turned out to use the same letters ,, now that is one in a million ,, IMO :stupid::triumphant:
I have been trying to get the Mods on here to join the screen names and let me use tnarvs ,, but with my senior member status ,, but so far ,, nothing has happened ,, i belong to another forum and did the same ,, and they use the same program for the forums and i emailed them what i wanted to do and as soon as i did that ,, got an email back saying ,,, "changes done ,, original screen name deleted ,, enjoy and thanks "


----------



## LEN (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok either screen name I agree with you and add dogs to the fray. We camped at the beach a while ago and were the first into the beachside for the weekend.Most know I tow a tilt trailer for my toad. Well with in a couple three hours a family pulls  in with a 30 odd foot trailer and a big oversized van towing it. they pull up one spot away and these are large spots, back in like they have been doing this a while. Jump out with three large women and five kids(OBOY). Do their hookup in good order. Then walk over to my area grab my picnic table and pull it to their site(OBOY2). Open the door to the trailer and five good size dogs comeout(OBOY3). Then five bicycles and the kids and dogs start running, first thing they head for is my trailer as this make a good ramp(OBOY4). Well out I come walk to the trailer put the tilt up and walk over to them and ask to have my table put back, and their response is " Well that's not too friendly" Next a dog follows them back to my site dragging the table back and poops by my rig. I, now they back at their site, get the shovel out and bring the poop to their site and dump in, their response" You know there are blue bags for that". I didn't even look up. We won't even talk about the dogs not on ropes. I just made a call to the office. Then the manager come out and tells them they must tie up the dogs all the while gesturing MY direction(OBOY). WE the noise kids barking goes up so I note the wind direction walk to the beach gather some nice wet driftwood and start a fire in my firepit(I do carry enough dry wood to get by) and light the fire then toss on the wet wood perfect, right to their door ahhh more wet wood. If you can, get along get even. IT wasn't an hour and they moved down the way to the other end of the CG at at the group fire pit got to listen to the poor others at that end complain.   Guess the next time I'm going to need several cartons of the caned FARTS  LOL.-----Where do these people come from.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2012)

tnarvs;78725 said:
			
		

> but as i said ,, my kids are still fearfull of me ,, when the wife can't control them ,, then they know they are in big trouble if they have to face me ,, and yes ,, i have faced a few parents this last week ,, but i don't back down from anyone ,, i will go toe to toe with even the bigest guy ,,  and Jim u have seen me ,, but i can hold my own ,, i have done it many times back in my bar hopping days ,, i am not scared of any man ,, and i don't use a gun to settle anything ,, i will go skin on skin with them



Sounds like an anger management issue to me  Not that I don't sympathize with the problem...as an educator for 40 years I have dealt with many ill-behaved students and parents. 

I have learned that there are teachers who students "fear" but that does little to alter the bad behavior. The teachers that students "respect" seem to do better in those situations which brings me to my point. In my experience, young people seemingly  have little respect for adults, any type of authority figure, and the traditional mores many of us were taught to appreciate. Whether it is a parenting issue or the fact that few are held accountable for or take responsibility for their own actions we all suffer the consequences. 

Another thing I have noticed is that the virtue of tolerance is a diminishing trait with many. What once was tolerated as a â€œmisjudgmentâ€ and/or â€œrudeâ€ action by another and let go, dismissed or ignored as such now invites confrontation and conflict.  I am not making a judgment about the right or wrong of such simply a personal observation. People are basically less tolerant of anything that goes against their personal preferences in these times than in years past. 

The one aspect of RVing I really enjoy is if I end up next to inconsiderate neighbors that I canâ€™t tolerate, I can quickly move elsewhere.

Best Wishes!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2012)

well I have tried  to stay away from this post. I think it is the parents job to raise there kids, not a village.I don't nor didn't put fear in my son when he was going up. I just taught him right from wrong and now he under stands what I was teaching him. He is a MSGT in the air force and will retire in 2 years, unless he reups. Now as for as parks and Kids. I think by calling them over and just chat with them and explain your feeling abouth them coming in your space and to respect it. if not give manament a chance to solve it , if all else fells, KICK SOME ASS, and then move to another site or CG.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Hollis i agree with u on the parents ,, i did try to be nice and such ,, but there again ,, their "angels" do no wrong ,, and Len ,, i have delt with dogs and the campers u have mentioned ,, not to much though ,, but i have ,, 
Now all of u don't get me wrong ,, i have no problem with kids ,, just as long as they are behaved ,, and respect others ,, but as i said before ,, i will let this post go ,, sorry to all out there ,, once agian i have gone to far on the way i express my opinions .
But on the other hand ,, Hollis finally typed at me ,, guess that menas more then anything ,, even if it was on this post :applause::approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Rod tell me where to type to you, and I will, I have no hard feeling toward you


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks ,, Hollis ,, by u just saying that means alot ,, agian thanks :applause:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2012)

Well we have never really had a problem with kids at cgs but most of the places we stay there are not many kids.  Guess my pet pev is PETS.  Most will pick up after them but even that is not fun to see if you are eating.  All cgs should hve certain areas that pets are allowed. What would be the difference in me peeing on a site and a dog lol.  See Rod you aint the only one that raves here.  Great thing about camping, if the grass needs mowing, move.  If you dont like your neighbor, move.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! I am pumped to see two of our favorite RV buddies appear to have come together on this thread!!  That is the BEST news in a loooong time!  Thanks guys! So glad I logged on today!


----------



## akjimny (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Jeanie and Randy - long time - no hear from.  Glad you're still around.


----------



## Boyde31 (Jul 31, 2012)

I understand letting your kids run around, and have fun in the outdoor. However, I also agree it's a little much when the kids get into your personal space. Parents, watch your kids.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 31, 2012)

You too Jimmy! I enjoyed reading about your trip back home to AK!  Hope to see you there one day...  :triumphant:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just had me a sign made up, it read: NO TRESSPASSING, VILOLATORS WILL BE SHOT. SURVIOR WILL BE PUT IN JAIL. That is for adults, the other one is for the kids: KIDS STAY OUT OF MY AREA, OR I WILL SHOOT SANTA CLAUSE. This will get there attention, and they will ask me would I really shoot SC? I THEN WILL TELL THEM NO but all I wanted to do was to get there attention about cutting across or playing in someone else camp site. Now I know I may get some bad reviews, but hey if it works thats all that matters. We will find out next time we are camping.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 31, 2012)

Ahhh Hollis I didn't know you was Scroge.  LOL


----------



## Calgary Dave (Aug 2, 2012)

730;78726 said:
			
		

> well i gotta post also on this ,, since i am the one that started it ,, yes 730 and tnarvs are the same person ,, and i see that since tnarvs is a junoir member ,, i got shot down by RanCarr ,, but thats ok ,, since he seen me as a junior member ,, but who cares as i said i am done with this post ,, i just pointed out what happend to me ,, and the way i do stuff ,, and well enough is enough ,, and btw ,, u all might think that tnarvs is a screen name after my business ,, but it is not ,, it is completly far from it ,, but it kinda turned out to use the same letters ,, now that is one in a million ,, IMO :stupid::triumphant:
> I have been trying to get the Mods on here to join the screen names and let me use tnarvs ,, but with my senior member status ,, but so far ,, nothing has happened ,, i belong to another forum and did the same ,, and they use the same program for the forums and i emailed them what i wanted to do and as soon as i did that ,, got an email back saying ,,, "changes done ,, original screen name deleted ,, enjoy and thanks "



Whats,, wrong,, with your,,,,key,,boar,,,d?  All,, I ,, see,,, are,,,little,,,ant turds,,,all throughout,,,,your,,post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

U got a problem with the way i type  Calgary Dave ??? this is my way of typing ,, others have no prb with it, this is used to be a friendly place ,, but anymore it is becoming like all the rest (all but one) ,, a place to find faults and condemn another person ,, that is why i really no longer like this place ,, if u can not take me as i am then so be it ,, i am not here to be correct in typing ,, but i bet i can out do u in any rv repairs ,, hands down ,,, sorry all of u out there for this ,, but had to speak my mind ,, and moderators ,, u can delete this if u see fit ,, it is MO ,, and that is all


----------



## akjimny (Aug 2, 2012)

Calgary Dave - That's just Rod's way of typing.  He is one of the original posters on this forum and we have all learned how to read his posts because he offers helpful advice and information.  If you can't read them, one of us will translate for you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 2, 2012)

Rod, just put on your thick skin and pay no attention to the grammer professors.  LOL  I am still here and I got the record for misspelling and puncitations. LOL  My English professor said I could really butcher the english language but he would look over it as long as I fixed his car. LOL  First thing I always told my students was if they would help me spell I would teach them how to repair cars.  Got to remember Dave is a Candian and he may have just been joking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

well i can take it as joke ,, u know me ,, but anymore ,, i am not so "jokingly" i do still kid around with the ones i know ,, but i have found out that it is better to be serious about alot of things


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 2, 2012)

when but have you be serious about anything  EXCEPT CAMPING AT MB. DANG, can't get my smiley to work or I would have put one on


----------



## firemedic454 (Aug 3, 2012)

be careful with opinions!! Seems another site does not like that. I gave an opinion of the biggest camping place around and it was edited. That's why I am New on here. That kinda goes with your post. The problem is this political correct world we live in, where no one stands up, takes responsibility,or in general just do the right thing. We camp with our 4 year old and teach her right from wrong. I can say when we go anywhere she is the star of the show, all the other campers love her. I don't have to use the belt but would not hesitate if needed. I have seen a rudeness in the camping folks lately, I am not used to that. I grew up camping and that was the great thing about it is their were no strangers, everyone just came to enjoy themselves.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 3, 2012)

welcome firemedic, yes most camper are very friendly and helpful. I have to agree, being in a  political correct world, we have to walk on egg shells hoping not to offend someone. Why can't we all just get along. words are just that words.


----------

